# Simple Pintail



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Sometimes I really enjoy bird taxidermy, especially when it's a young adult and he/she shot their 1st duck, or when someone shoots there very 1st species.

About 18 months ago a Dad and his son gave me a call on a freshly killed Pintail his son shot here in Utah. They wanted to come down to my shop and see if it was mountable. After the long drive from up North, they made it to my shop. We introduced ourselves and began the process about his sons trophy. His Dad said it was his sons 1st Drake Pintail and he wanted it mounted bad. I looked the bird over (Both wings busted bad, damage to the 3rd digit left side/busted...and one leg shot up and the plumage...marginal at best) Well I said, we could mount him standing...what do you think? That's all I think they wanted to hear, it was mountable.

We managed to find a good reference pic and the Dad smiled, he also pulled me aside and said, my son leaves in 1 week for a LDS mission (Gone for 24 months) and can we have the mount done before he returns home, yes I said. I told him I would call when I was getting close to mounting his sons bird and get the details worked out.

Two weeks ago, I got a phone call from his older brother, he said my younger brother is coming home soon from his mission, and where are we on the duck? I told him we were already in the process of mounting the bird. Well, after a few weeks of drying and some finish work, the final product is complete. I e-mailed the pictures this morning and Dad (Brent) loves it. Hopefully when his son returns home soon...he will have a nice surprise and a memory of that special day hunting on the water. His Dad told me he can't wait to e-mail him the news and send pics.

Just thought I'd share, because this is what bird taxidermy is all about, preserving the bird and making a memory last a lifetime for individuals to view their trophy. That's why I love this hobby so much!

SD


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Great work!! you can't even tell he was shot up!! beautiful bird!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

looks good jeff!! way to salvage it and make it respectable again, especially to make that kid and his dad happy!! nice work


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I would never have believed that the description you gave and the pic of that mount had anything to do with each other. But then I remembered who it was doing the talking and my doubts disappeared.
I am impressed. I have seen a lot of mounts of birds that had ONE bb through the eye that don't look as good as that one. Either you are even more talented than I thought, or you pulled one hell of a switcheroo on the birds. And somehow, I don't think any switching was pulled.
Great job.


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice, pintails have to be one of my favorite ducks. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree, I can't believe that's the same bird you described! As a proud owner of a SD mount myself I can say they are worth every penny and worth the wait.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Beautiful bird...oh wait, that's on my desk in my room. Thanks again Jeff! Very proud to be the owner of that one.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

You're Welcome. Glad to hear your back from your mission, now you just need a girl friend and a shot gun this fall.  

SD


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

not bad work...for a rookie!


stellar as usual Jeff, i cant tell if it's the angle of the pic but i like how he appears to be peeking over his shoulder.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Fantastic looking bird as usual Jeff. Very well done.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha ha....looked at the date on this and thought, ****, somebody went WAY back to bring this back to life. 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

nice observation detective...


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

Good lookin bird!


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Stuffinducks said:


> You're Welcome. Glad to hear your back from your mission, now you just need a girl friend and a shot gun this fall.


Got the shotgun. Girlfriend...umm...no thanks. I'll take a duck dog instead, you can actually count on those things to be there for ya! Plus they don't complain in the marsh.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Point well taken.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

avidhntr3 said:


> Got the shotgun. Girlfriend...umm...no thanks. I'll take a duck dog instead, you can actually count on those things to be there for ya! Plus they don't complain in the marsh.


 :lol: Good man.... although eventually you'll find one that works out for you. I agree though on the dog... they just seem to understand you when the wife/girlfriend just rolls their eyes. Congrats on a beautiful bird, oh... and welcome home!


----------

